# Huron 4/12



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The policy is a very good one, but the spot being discussed is about 150 yards down from a dam, and is just below a park that literally gets many 
100's of people fishing it every weekend day, during peak runs. It gets pounded. I am thinking that this specific spot is not a secret, and would be alright to post about - since it is often difficult to find someone you want to meet up with in that crowd. But, again, the policy is a very good one.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree to the policy . But you are right . There is no secret what so ever to the spot named by usmc. If you get there after 7am on the weekends than you wont even get anywhere near that spot . Even though it is a sucky spot and no one should ever fish that spot again because it sucks so bad so dont ever try to fish it again or you will get snagged.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

dobes said:


> I agree to the policy . But you are right . There is no secret what so ever to the spot named by usmc. If you get there after 7am on the weekends than you wont even get anywhere near that spot . Even though it is a sucky spot and no one should ever fish that spot again because it sucks so bad so dont ever try to fish it again or you will get snagged.


That made me chuckle!


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

dobes said:


> I agree to the policy . But you are right . There is no secret what so ever to the spot named by usmc. If you get there after 7am on the weekends than you wont even get anywhere near that spot . Even though it is a sucky spot and no one should ever fish that spot again because it sucks so bad so dont ever try to fish it again or you will get snagged.


You may want to also watch out for the other snag in that area: The idiot who wadded a little to deep on his first trip out :chillin:


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

quest32a said:


> Yup, Its just site policy. It may not be a big deal in Flatrock but on some other rivers it can turn into a problem. On numerous rivers on the westside often certain sections can't even be mentioned.


Really?? I could have sworn the purpose of this site was to share information


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Rifleman99 said:


> Really?? I could have sworn the purpose of this site was to share information


You can share information without being too specific can't you?


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Little Roober said:


> You can share information without being too specific can't you?


 

:banghead3:banghead3:banghead3


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I know for sure today I laid down a bunch of snaggable gear in that cough cough area so no one should fish it. But I can't wait until the water comes down so I can wade to that area where you get the real good snags


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

USMCEOD said:


> Well I know for sure today I laid down a bunch of snaggable gear in that cough cough area so no one should fish it. But I can't wait until the water comes down so I can wade to that area where you get the real good snags


 
If it weren't for dobbes showing me the ropes, I almost ended up doing just that, or at least trying to anyways:yikes:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

How did you do USMCEOD? I'll try to be there within the enxt 2 weeks.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

lol

Well heres the deal,

I've been fishing my butt off hoping for a spring steely and I've thrown everything at them at a bunch of places.

From what I seen it looks as if you'll get a run of fresh steelies in at night and the hold up at the foot bridge then about 10 to 11 oclock they start feeding and all the wonderful, respectful people up at the footbridge catch them all.

You here them hoot and hollar and FISHSHSHSHSHS OOOONNNNN then a bunch of yee hawwwsss and next thing you know you have 1 7lber on a stringer with 3 of his freinds that maybe weigh a pound and should be put back but people have to keep everything they catch. 

So I don't think the run is quite here yet but I was catching some monster suckers and walleyes. 

All of the steelies of late were caught on green and black ,black or black and white fly patterns. The water is a lil dirty but seems to be dropping steadily over the days.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

USMCEOD said:


> lol
> 
> Well heres the deal,
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update USMC


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice report USMCEOD. Any walleyes pushing 10 lbs?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

None pushing that much but I've easily seen and caught some up around the 7 or 8lb range. 


Suckers are running rampant and I know that the quill back suckers are starting to come in also I caught one today and seen a couple caught. They are great fighters and I thought I had a steely on when I hooked that one. 

Right now the worst part is the suckers but none the less they put up a descent fight.


----------



## DonnyMac (Dec 18, 2007)

Went down to Huroc last night from about 6-9pm. No steelhead but a lot of suckers and walleye. I caught the biggest walleye I have ever caught in my life (Just over 11lbs) and was a little disappointed they are not in season yet. Didn't see too many steelhead being pulled in at all. The suckers are so thick you could just about catch one almost every cast.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

DonnyMac said:


> Went down to Huroc last night from about 6-9pm. No steelhead but a lot of suckers and walleye. I caught the biggest walleye I have ever caught in my life (Just over 11lbs) and was a little disappointed they are not in season yet. Didn't see too many steelhead being pulled in at all. The suckers are so thick you could just about catch one almost every cast.


Got a pic??


----------



## DonnyMac (Dec 18, 2007)

No pics. I had the rod in the trunk of my car and after seeing how nice it was I went straight from work to the river. I was the guy fishing in a button down shirt and khakis haha. I won't really count that as a caught fish though. Foul hooking a spawning walleye where the fish are so thick they hook themselves didn't make me feel good. I wanted a steelhead, I have never caught a descent one in the river. I am heading out Thursday or Friday to the Trenton Channel to try and catch some walleye I can keep. Good luck


----------



## Ineed2Fish (Apr 18, 2008)

DonnyMac said:


> I am heading out Thursday or Friday to the Trenton Channel to try and catch some walleye I can keep.


i was just wondering if you could give directions on how to get out to the trenton channel comming from detroit. I was over in flatrock yesterday and caught some big eyes but was peed off that i couldnt keep them, i just wanna go to a place where i could keep them b4 the 26th. :lol:


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Rifleman99 said:


> :banghead3:banghead3:banghead3


:banghead3:irked:


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Little Roober said:


> :banghead3:irked:


You were missing the point....If someone wants to know what to do, where and how, I will gladly do so and share that exact info. I don't sidestep around anything and I roll my eye's at those who get touchy over "giving away there secret spots" The river/lake's are there for everyone to use, and I for one will gladly share the wealth, especially for those who want learn the sport. Yes, you may get crowded up on for a short time, but those who stay into the sport will learn it, and venture to find their own honey holes. To many people think this is a members only sport and it drives me up the wall.
And for those of you who want to jump down my back about site policy not giving up specific areas to fish, go check out a few different forums that have gps coordinates' posted up as a sticky....
Sorry for hijacking the thread, just something I wanted to throw my .02 on...


----------

